# Kyle has a pony announcement :)



## kaykay (Jul 30, 2006)

Introducing Kyles new ASPC show gelding!!! Buckeye WCF Magical Notice. AKA Jet. (for the jet plane mark on him) Kyle was really wanting to get back into showing Shetland Ponies and Getitia helped make his dream come true. Thank you so much Getitia. Right now Jet is getting ready to go to Congress and its just killing Kyle that he cant go. But I promised NEXT YEAR FOR SURE!!! Then Jet will come home. We cant wait!


----------



## CountryHaven (Jul 30, 2006)

Congratulations, Kyle! As I told your mom in email, that boy is GORGEOUS. Just WOW. I can't believe how mature he looks. I can't even imagine how much fun you're going to have showing him.


----------



## Leeana (Jul 30, 2006)

I just cannot get over that color, head and neck this guy has.

In 3yrs he'll be showing Sr gelding classes with Royal

..well there goes first place



:

I'm so happy Kyle got him. We'll be at congress next year, Royal is going next year for jumper. Getitia has an amazing breeding program, someday i'm going to have to get me a Buckeye WCF pony



.

Kyle he is so beautiful!!!



:


----------



## JennyB (Jul 30, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Oh my Kay what a beauty he is...just stunning! :aktion033: [/SIZE]

Congratulations to Kyle and many happy years and WINS with your new pony!

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

Getitia has REALLY found the combination KEY to producing really SUPER babies!

Congrats Getitia and thanks, I might be knocking on your door one of these days! :saludando:

My best,

Jenny


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jul 30, 2006)

:new_shocked: My hubby better thank his lucky stars we don't live close to Getitia! That horse is beautiful!



:


----------



## alphahorses (Jul 30, 2006)

Congratulations!

I'm proud to say :bgrin that this handsome boy is by my stallion, Buckeye WCF Classical Magic who is also the sire of the loud overo filly I posted in the spring and of the red & white pinto gelding that I posted earlier this month (Ponies that won't make it to Congress). Very pleased with what Magic has been throwing. Getitia bought the sweepstakes breeding to Magic, and this was the result!



:

Can't WAIT to see you show you next year! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Karen S (Jul 30, 2006)

Congrats Kaykay,

Do you know what classes he will be in so we can watch for him? Will he be in the Futurity?

Karen


----------



## kaykay (Jul 30, 2006)

he will be shown futurity and foundation? i know he showed get of sire class here in ohio but not sure about congress. he wont be gelded until he comes back from congress

thanks so much for the compliments. Kyle is on cloud 9!! i asked him if i could show him open and he promptly said no LOL


----------



## strass (Jul 30, 2006)

Every youth should be so lucky as to have a gelding like that to show.

Congratulations, and good luck with him.


----------



## kaykay (Jul 30, 2006)

ronalee i just went to your site and wow i cant get over how much he looks like his sire. maybe you could post his pic here??


----------



## crponies (Jul 30, 2006)

Congrats! He looks fabulous!


----------



## alphahorses (Jul 30, 2006)

kaykay said:


> he will be shown futurity and foundation? i know he showed get of sire class here in ohio but not sure about congress.


He would not have been in Get of Sire because his sire, Magic, didn't have any other Get to show there (wish he had!) .. could have been Get of Dam maybe?

He is in the Sweepstakes class at Congress and Futurity and I believe Getitia said he will be show in Foundation for the open class. He will do well!! :bgrin



kaykay said:


> ronalee i just went to your site and wow i cant get over how much he looks like his sire. maybe you could post his pic here??


Oh yes - I'm very proud of your Jet! I plan to put a photo of him there ... along with all his winnings! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jul 31, 2006)

:aktion033: Congratulations! Woo hoo! He is so flippin' awesome! You guys are going to have so much fun with him!

Gotta love those Buckeye horses! Getita sure knows how to breed 'em! Ron is still talking about one he saw there. I see more of her horses here in the future!

Fran


----------



## kaykay (Jul 31, 2006)

hi ronalee yes it was produce of dam geesh im losing my mind lol. was in a big rush yesterday typing as we were celebrating kennys bday.

i meant could you post a pic of jets sire Magic here on this thread so everyone can see how much they look alike

Surely kyle will change his mind and let mom show him open LOL


----------



## CountryHaven (Jul 31, 2006)

kaykay said:


> i asked him if i could show him open and he promptly said no LOL



ROTF-that is too funny. Kyle, can't your poor ole mommy share? You know it will just drive her insane if she can't. HAHAHA


----------



## kaykay (Jul 31, 2006)

LOL tami the thing is when i asked he didnt even pause!!! just said NO. I think poor old mom here is being totally cut out of the picture



: I did remind him who pays for the shows hehehehehehe



:


----------



## keeperofthehorses (Jul 31, 2006)

Zowie!!! Wow, he's gorgeous!

I think I need to move to Ohio and see if KayKay will adopt me. I promise, I'd let you show him Kay! :bgrin


----------



## Leeana (Jul 31, 2006)

> keeperofthehorses Posted Today, 09:14 AM Zowie!!! Wow, he's gorgeous!
> 
> I think I need to move to Ohio and see if KayKay will adopt me. I promise, I'd let you show him Kay!


Ohhhh kay, You have room for one more right?



: :lol:

I wish Getitia would adopt us all, i'd be in horse heaven!!!



:


----------



## alphahorses (Jul 31, 2006)

kaykay said:


> ...could you post a pic of jets sire Magic here on this thread so everyone can see how much they look alike


Here are a few photos that show how similar the markings are... this is Jet's sire
















This last photo (taken 7/2006) I just pulled him out of the pasture (well...lot...). He was clipped about 5 weeks before this photo was taken


----------



## EquineLover (Jul 31, 2006)

WOW! He's stunning! Congrats,and have fun at the shows with him. :aktion033:


----------



## susanne (Aug 1, 2006)

ohmyohmyohmy...

like father, like son...I AM IN LOVE WITH BOTH!!!!!!

This is so much my kind of horse...they are both jaw droppers.


----------



## midnight star stables (Aug 1, 2006)

:new_shocked:




: Wow, Can I have one too? :aktion033: Congrats!!!!


----------



## kaykay (Aug 1, 2006)

midnight sure you can have one!! just call getitia LOL. Thanks so much for the compliments. We got to play with him at the ohio world show and just fell in love. Hes such a sweet smart boy!! We are on pins and needles as he shows first thing tomarrow morning. GOOD LUCK JET!!!


----------



## Leeana (Aug 1, 2006)

I'll be watching for his placings to come in on www.horseshowsonline.com, I'm sure he will do great!!!


----------

